# Ninguneado



## rram

Buenas tardes a todos. Necesito su ayuda por favor para traducir el adjetivo ninguneados, esta palabra no existe en el diccionario de la rae. Existe el verbo ningunear que quiere decir menospreciar, no hacer caso de alguien, no tomarlo en consideración. He pensado en traducir dicha palabra como neglected (según sugerencia de la página linguee) pero no estoy seguro. Cualquier ayuda será bien recibida. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## aztlaniano

¿Cómo es la frase, con un  poco de contexto?


----------



## Pattu

Hola, rram,

"Ninguneado" no aparece como adjetivo, pero sí como verbo, "ningunear". Creo que "neglected" se ajusta bastante bien, pero también podría ser "ignored". Quizás si das un poco de contexto...


----------



## rram

Hola, gracias. Sí, mi segunda opción es "ignored". El contexto es otro dolor de cabeza y todavía no se ha publicado, por lo tanto no lo puedo difundir. Gracias por la ayuda, creo que me quedaré con "neglected".


----------



## aztlaniano

"Slighted" o "snubbed" son posibilidades, pero hay que ver el contexto.


----------



## duvija

Me resulta normal 'ignored'.


----------



## rram

Buenas noches, les comparto parte del contexto: 
Este artículo presenta una reflexión desde un recorrido lector y escritural de parte de la obra del escritor uruguayo Eduardo Galeano (1940 - 2015), en donde los _ninguneados _como personajes de creación literaria, son la fuente que anuncia las condiciones de la vida moderna con sus signos de desigualdad y _miedo_; pero también, en condición sensible de posibilidad, _el derecho al delirio_ como abandono y resistencia a las marcas infligidas por los discursos y actos omniabarcantes y totalitarios, resultado de la crisis de civilización a la que asistimos.


----------



## aloofsocialite

Hola, rram:

Quizá te pueda servir: _abject subjects, _es decir, aquellas personas rechazadas por la sociedad, o que se encuentran fuera de la esfera social hegemónica.


----------



## _maqui

Hola, ramm. No soy uruguaya, pero soy de "al ladito nomás" y a mí la palabra "ninguneados" me suena bastante normal; se ve que debe ser algo que se usa acá nomás. Pienso que cómo suena en inglés tendría que decírtelo un nativo mejor, pero en mi humilde opinión "neglected" se ajusta bastante (aunque se pierde la idea de una palabra inventada). A mi parecer, "ignored" no se aplica tanto porque "ninguneado" no es sólo alguien "pasado por alto" (como si fuera sin querer), sino más bien alguien "dejado de lado" (a propósito).   
Espero que te ayude.
Saludos.


----------



## duvija

Entonces "Slighted" o "snubbed" (como dijo aztlaniano) van bien. Para mí se puede 'ningunear' aunque no sea realmente a propósito.


----------



## _maqui

duvija said:


> Entonces "Slighted" o "snubbed" (como dijo aztlaniano) van bien. Para mí se puede 'ningunear' aunque no sea realmente a propósito.



Cierto, puede que sí no se haga a propósito... Pienso que igual es diferente que ignorar, porque tiene una connotación más negativa el "ninguneo" en la persona que es víctima.


----------



## duvija

_maqui said:


> Cierto, puede que sí no se haga a propósito... Pienso que igual es diferente que ignorar, porque tiene una connotación más negativa el "ninguneo" en la persona que es víctima.



Tal vez 'ningunear' ahora suena más fuerte que 'ignorar', pero se refieren a la misma actitud. Y qeu yo sepa, Galeano no inventó la palabra...


----------



## duvija

De Octavio Paz:

No quiero decir que los ignoremos o los hagamos menos, actos deliberados y soberbios, los disimulamos de manera más definitiva y radical: los ninguneamos. El ninguneo es una operación que consiste en hacer de Alguien, Ninguno. La nada de pronto se individualiza, se hace cuerpo y ojos, se hace Ninguno.” (Paz, Octavio, _El laberinto de la soledad_, Fondo de Cultura Económica, México, 2000, pp. 48-49).

De la RAE
*ningunear.
1. tr. No hacer caso de alguien, no tomarlo en consideración.

2. tr. Menospreciar a alguien.
*





*1.* tr. No hacer caso de alguien, no tomarlo en consideración.

*2.* tr. Menospreciar a alguien.


----------



## _maqui

duvija said:


> Tal vez 'ningunear' ahora suena más fuerte que 'ignorar', pero se refieren a la misma actitud. Y qeu yo sepa, Galeano no inventó la palabra...



No, nadie dijo que él la haya inventado.
Y sigo pensando que no tienen la misma connotación, pero está bien.


----------



## _maqui

duvija said:


> De Octavio Paz:
> 
> No quiero decir que los ignoremos o los hagamos menos, actos deliberados y soberbios, los disimulamos de manera más definitiva y radical: los ninguneamos. El ninguneo es una operación que consiste en hacer de Alguien, Ninguno. La nada de pronto se individualiza, se hace cuerpo y ojos, se hace Ninguno.” (Paz, Octavio, _El laberinto de la soledad_, Fondo de Cultura Económica, México, 2000, pp. 48-49).




Perdón, no es mi intención discutir por connotaciones de las palabras; de verdad pienso que podemos entenderlas de diferentes maneras, o que tal vez en nuestros lugares de procedencia se utilicen diferente. Pero creo que en la definición que das te contradecís y me das la razón. Precisamente ahí diferencia la palabra "ningunear" de la palabra "ignorar".


----------



## duvija

Si a alguien le interesa desde cuando se usa esta palabra, encontré esto:

http://www.escucharte.info/2012/02/proposito-de-ningunear-por-alberto.html


----------



## duvija

_maqui said:


> Perdón, no es mi intención discutir por connotaciones de las palabras; de verdad pienso que podemos entenderlas de diferentes maneras, o que tal vez en nuestros lugares de procedencia se utilicen diferente. Pero creo que en la definición que das te contradecís y me das la razón. Precisamente ahí diferencia la palabra "ningunear" de la palabra "ignorar".



¡Uh, no te estaba diciendo que no! precisamente ahí lo usan para explicar la diferencia. (perdón, no tuve ninguna intención de criticar nada. Solamente busqué más datos porque la palabrita me gusta...)


----------



## _maqui

duvija said:


> ¡Uh, no te estaba diciendo que no! precisamente ahí lo usan para explicar la diferencia. (perdón, no tuve ninguna intención de criticar nada. Solamente busqué más datos porque la palabrita me gusta...)




Jaja. Está bien. ¡Por poco pensé que me estabas "ninguneando"! 
No hay drama. Fue muy bueno tu aporte.


----------



## duvija

Es que hay tendencia a adjudicarle a Galeano bastante más de lo que hizo... (a confesión de parte: no soy una gran admiradora de sus escritos... Pero como es uruguayo, se supone que tengo obligación de adorarlo, digamos).


----------



## _maqui

duvija said:


> Es que hay tendencia a adjudicarle a Galeano bastante más de lo que hizo... (a confesión de parte: no soy una gran admiradora de sus escritos... Pero como es uruguayo, se supone que tengo obligación de adorarlo, digamos).


----------



## rram

Hola. Gracias a todos por su invaluable ayuda. La verdad me sorprendió no haber encontrado un hilo previo sobre este verbo usado como adjetivo. Lo importante aquí es generar esta clase de controversia para alguien que necesite traducir esta palabra posteriormente.

Así me quedó la traducción:
This article presents a reflection upon a reader and writer's itinerary of part of Uruguayan writer Eduardo Galeano (1940 – 2015), where _the neglected _as characters of literary creation are the source which announces the living conditions of modern life with its signs of inequality and _fear;_ but also, in a sensitive condition of possibility, _the right to delirium_ as abandonment and resistance to the wounds inflicted by the discourses and omnipresent and totalitarian acts, result of the civilizing crisis which we attend.


----------



## rram

Pd.: Después de hacer la traducción busqué "Las Venas Abiertas de América Latina" y lo comencé a leer. Lo estoy disfrutando mucho.


----------



## donbeto

No veo nada mal con "neglected", pero según este hilo, también tiene un matiz de "looked down upon" o "ostracized". Podría traducir  como "downtrodden".


----------



## duvija

¿No tendría que ser 'the neglected ones'/ the ostracized ones/ the (purposedly)ignored ones/ the verb-ized ones ... para hacerlo más claro en inglés?


----------



## OjalaQueLluevaCafe

The English translation is awkward. I will do my best to correct it; unfortunately though my English is up to the task, my command of Spanish is not. My corrections are in bold. The original quote in Spanish is one long sentence which, in my opinion, makes it easy to get lost when translating it. I have therefore taken the liberty of breaking the translation up into shorter sentences. I am not sure how to translate the second half, but it definitely needs to be reworked. 



rram said:


> This article presents a reflection *by *a reader and writer's *journey into the work of* Uruguayan writer Eduardo Galeano (1940 – 2015). *The sources which announce/proclaim the unequal living conditions of modern life with its fear and inequality are the characters of literary creation known as the neglected ones.*


----------



## duvija

"disenfranchised" ???, marginalized, yo qué se...

Estoy de acuerdo en que la cláusula es razonable en español pero demasiado larga para el inglés. Lo que no creo es que poner esa palabrita sobre el final, sea convincente.


----------



## rram

Hello again. Well, I also considered whether to write _the neglected_ or _the neglected ones_. I ended up choosing the first option because after searching online I found these two movie titles: "the forgotten" and "the forsaken," which do not have the word "ones" attached to them. Obviously English is not my first language but I came to the conclusion that _ones _was unnecessary. Any thoughts?


----------



## rram

OjalaQueLluevaCafe said:


> The English translation is awkward. I will do my best to correct it; unfortunately though my English is up to the task, my command of Spanish is not. My corrections are in bold. The original quote in Spanish is one long sentence which, in my opinion, makes it easy to get lost when translating it. I have therefore taken the liberty of breaking the translation up into shorter sentences. I am not sure how to translate the second half, but it definitely needs to be reworked.



Well, I appreciate your help. It made me reflect upon my work. But, you see, the Spanish original version is itself awkward. For instance, the word "omniabarcantes" does not exist in Spanish. It was coined here. I did not want to coin a word in English so I translated it as omnipresent (omnipresentes). I have to admit that the sentence is too long for my taste (in Spanish) but it's not my job to tell the writer that he needed to change the whole paragraph to make it clearer and therefore easier to translate. I, as a translator, have to accept that HIS writing style is like that. To exemplify what I mean: a few months ago I translated another one of his writings and saw the phrase "crisis civilizatoria" and told him to change in into "crisis de civilización" because, as it turns out, the adjective "civilizatoria" does not exist in Spanish. So now I see that he wrote "crisis de civilización" in this paragraph, which is better. However, I still don't know whether he had taken my previous correction well or not. The point is, I tried to keep the original awkwardness throughout and at the same time not to be too intrusive. I would have to charge him twice. Once for editing his work in Spanish and the second time for translating it. 

I could go on and on but I tried to keep it short. There could be as many versions of this paragraph as there are translators out there.


----------



## OjalaQueLluevaCafe

Ah, the dilemmas of a translator.

Unfortunately, the second half of the paragraph is not only awkward, but difficult to understand. I suppose you need to choose between making it comprehensible and being true to the original. That can be a fine line to walk.

The neglected or neglected ones -- either translation is acceptable.


----------



## jaymonte

rram said:


> Well, I appreciate your help. It made me reflect upon my work. But, you see, the Spanish original version is itself awkward. For instance, the word "omniabarcantes" does not exist in Spanish. It was coined here. I did not want to coin a word in English so I translated it as omnipresent (omnipresentes). I have to admit that the sentence is too long for my taste (in Spanish) but it's not my job to tell the writer that he needed to change the whole paragraph to make it clearer and therefore easier to translate. I, as a translator, have to accept that HIS writing style is like that. To exemplify what I mean: a few months ago I translated another one of his writings and saw the phrase "crisis civilizatoria" and told him to change in into "crisis de civilización" because, as it turns out, the adjective "civilizatoria" does not exist in Spanish. So now I see that he wrote "crisis de civilización" in this paragraph, which is better. However, I still don't know whether he had taken my previous correction well or not. The point is, I tried to keep the original awkwardness throughout and at the same time not to be too intrusive. I would have to charge him twice. Once for editing his work in Spanish and the second time for translating it.
> 
> I could go on and on but I tried to keep it short. There could be as many versions of this paragraph as there are translators out there.



I agree with you that the Spanish version is awkward. I also agree with OjalaQueLluevaCafe that the English version is awkward. If the original sentence is too long, you could have broken it down into at least a couple of sentences in English. This does not mean you are not faithful to the writer's style. All it means is that, as a translator, you are making the meaning clearer to the reader. Also, it doesn't amount to editing, for which I agree, you would have to charge more.
You say that "omniabarcantes" does not exist in Spanish. It may not appear in the DRAE, which does not mean it "does not exist." If you google it, you will find many instances of it in context, where the meaning is more than clear. If so many users use it, it must exist. Furthermore, because you believe it does not exist, you change its meaning in English by translating it as "omnipresent." English has at least three adjectives you might have used to mean "ominipresentes": all-embracing, all-inclusive and all-encompassing.


----------



## rram

jaymonte said:


> I agree with you that the Spanish version is awkward. I also agree with OjalaQueLluevaCafe that the English version is awkward. If the original sentence is too long, you could have broken it down into at least a couple of sentences in English. This does not mean you are not faithful to the writer's style. All it means is that, as a translator, you are making the meaning clearer to the reader. Also, it doesn't amount to editing, for which I agree, you would have to charge more.
> You say that "omniabarcantes" does not exist in Spanish. It may not appear in the DRAE, which does not mean it "does not exist." If you google it, you will find many instances of it in context, where the meaning is more than clear. If so many users use it, it must exist. Furthermore, because you believe it does not exist, you change its meaning in English by translating it as "omnipresent." English has at least three adjectives you might have used to mean "ominipresentes": all-embracing, all-inclusive and all-encompassing.



You are right about two things: First, I do think that if a word has not made it into the RAE dictionary I don't consider it valid. Is there any other authority? And second, I could have made the meaning clearer by breaking the original into shorter sentences (which I considered) but decided not to. Having said that, I did perform a backtranslation and it came out pretty well.


----------



## OjalaQueLluevaCafe

En cuanto al DRAE hay una cita en otro hilo  que es interesante/graciosa. Hablando del DRAE jasminasul ecribió:



jasminasul said:


> Lo raro es que _automáticamente_ tampoco aparece , pero después te encuentras:
> 
> *~ automático.
> 1.* m. Aparato que, conectado al teléfono, emite automáticamente mensajes grabados y registra las llamadas recibidas.
> 
> Parece que la RAE no se entiende ni ella misma.


----------



## Elcanario

Hola
Bajo mi punto de vista hay gente que saca conclusiones precipitadas. Las palabras acabadas en -mente son una construcción que forma adverbios generalmente a partir de adjetivos. En el DRAE solo figura una recopilación de los mismos. No están por ejemplo brevemente, supuestamente, etc. Si se incluyeran todas las construcciones posibles formadas tanto por sufijos como por prefijos en el diccionario, aún siendo obvio su significado, qué tamaño alcanzaría el diccionario. Hay veces que el sentido común es el mejor aliado. ¿Cuál es el criterio por el que se guían? No lo sé. Pero la no inclusión en el diccionario de ciertas palabras no indica necesariamente incorrección o inexistencia y tampoco falta de coherencia por parte de la academia. Hay veces que se equivocan como no podría ser de otra manera pero en este caso y en mi opinión, no.
Un saludo


----------

